# Lots of woodcock



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Its Bob, but at least you got the B right. Reach for the stars and go for "two" this year.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> Its Bob, but at least you got the B right. Reach for the stars and go for "two" this year.


Sorry Brad and "two" that's for game hogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm focused right now on shot size and choke selection, getting my pace correct (I'm confused on who sets it), and I'm making calls trying to find me a tri-color female setter.


----------



## D-squared (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope to find some Saturday or Sunday for Emmett to lock onto, I think I have some new cover to check out and I got a few up last w/e so hopefully he will get his first point on a wild bird .


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> I'm focused right now on shot size and choke selection, getting my pace correct (I'm confused on who sets it), and I'm making calls trying to find me a tri-color female setter.


If you get all of that next year the grouse be in a down cycle for sure. But the woodies seem to be everywhere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Not seeing many in the WUP. They must have left early


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

There are so many woodcock this year I have had to purchase a car charger and a second shock collar as the battery on the first is going so fast.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I have went out the last two nights after work for quick hunts. First night put up 13 woodcock in maybe 45 mins and tonight put up 17 in 45 mins. They are everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I am giving up the signature of "Grouse Whisperer" if anyone wants to take it. I am going to start hunting woodcock exclusively since that seems to be all I can find.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Last year there were many complaining there weren't enough woodcock to be found, this year there a many complaints of too many woodcock. 

I didn't realize there were so many Goldie Locks' that bird hunted.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr. Botek said:


> Last year there were many complaining there weren't enough woodcock to be found, this year there a many complaints of too many woodcock.
> 
> I didn't realize there were so many Goldie Locks' that bird hunted.


I could care less what the dog finds I still get excited when the bell stops or when the lab goes in for the flush so grouse woodcock as along as it flies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> I could care less what the dog finds I still get excited when the bell stops or when the lab goes in for the flush so grouse woodcock as along as it flies into a tree for an easy shot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
What?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> What?


It flew though right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW i was seeing that many woodcock, ive only put up one so far and have been out 5 of the last 6 days (1-2 hrs a day), at least i am able to put up 4-5 grouse an hour but they are better at flying than i am at shooting. i hope i see more woodies when the season comes they are much easier to hit then grouse.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> I could care less what the dog finds I still get excited when the bell stops or when the lab goes in for the flush so grouse woodcock as along as it flies
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Exactly... I don't care what it is, I just love seeing the dog get all worked up and lock up on point. She was locked up the other day and I guess had to pee, she lowered her butt, took a pee, than did not want to move enough to put her butt back up all while staying on that bird LOL.... It was great.:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm not finding any yet, either. All I seem to be able to find is grouse. And not a whole lot of them. All the grouse I'm finding are in groups under preferred food sources...I'll bet they won't spread out much until the preferred foods are gone, and that won't be long, judging from the amount of food I'm finding in the woods, very little. 

But I'm not surprised. I saw woodcock splash for the first time this season just yesterday. I'll bet that was left by a bird that came up out of the swamps to see if he could get his beak into the ground after the rains this week. When he found out it was still pretty tough, he departed. 

It rained again last night, and supposed to rain today, so hopefully we'll find some woodcock over the weekend.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> I could care less what the dog finds I still get excited when the bell stops or when the lab goes in for the flush so grouse woodcock as along as it flies
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Porky??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Mr. Botek said:


> Last year there were many complaining there weren't enough woodcock to be found, this year there a many complaints of too many woodcock.
> 
> I didn't realize there were so many Goldie Locks' that bird hunted.


These reports are killing me. Never hear this guy complaining. 'Doodles are my favorite. Now if I can manage to get out from under some obligations, maybe I can see a few before Sunday at sunset...


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

hehibrits said:


> Porky??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Flies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Flies
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like this?


















Yeah, I've shared those photos about 400 times on here, but I still think it's hilarious.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Just got out of the woods, conditions were A+ once again. Humidity went from 91% this morning to 41% by the time we quit. That humid air and slight SW breeze gave the dogs the upper hand. Had 23 woodcock pointed and another 6 walked up. The grouse were around and sat tight. You could smell the burnt powder hang in the air. Hunted over a clients 1 year old llewelin who was fun to watch and produced a lot of birds. I think I will avoid the woods this weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

My friend and I took a woodcock limit today first time in three years.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Thinking about going out tomorrow. I am a little concerned about how many youngsters will be in the woods. Don't want to ruin their hunt or get shot lol. Just kidding wonder why they didn't do this two weeks ago instead of the woodcock opener?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

festeraeb said:


> Thinking about going out tomorrow. I am a little concerned about how many youngsters will be in the woods. Don't want to ruin their hunt or get shot lol. Just kidding wonder why they didn't do this two weeks ago instead of the woodcock opener?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The kids are private land only I believe.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> The kids are private land only I believe.


Kids < 14yo on private. Kids 14-16 public or private. Early doe this weekend too.

Kids need to learn to share the woods.... and maybe they can pass what they've learned on to their parents.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Kids < 14yo on private. Kids 14-16 public or private. Early doe this weekend too.
> 
> Kids need to learn to share the woods.... and maybe they can pass what they've learned on to their parents.


Thanks Kevin, is the kids hunt anything goes or anterless?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Thanks Kevin, is the kids hunt anything goes or anterless?


Anything goes. During the youth hunt they can even tag a doe with a "restricted" buck tag.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

The woodcock reports in MN sound similar


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think they've always held the youth hunt on the fourth weekend in September, I don't think there's enough woodcock or grouse hunters for them to even consider, no more than they worry about the squirrel hunters or bear hunters being a factor...I remember the first year of the youth season was also held on the opening weekend of the woodcock season.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

k9wernet said:


> Kids < 14yo on private. Kids 14-16 public or private. Early doe this weekend too.
> 
> Kids need to learn to share the woods.... and maybe they can pass what they've learned on to their parents.


More woodcock than I've seen in 10 years ( around the cabin) Note a single youth did I see out hunting. But I did have 2 other bird hunters in my 'stuffed grouse' cover. In 12 years I've never seen another hunter in there.

Linda, just head my way, the woods are full of 'doodles.

Fritz, they logged off and messed our common cover by the cabin. But I did move 3 grouse across the road.

Gordie, 14 years plus, had 2 doodles and a grouse today.


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hunted Iosco county. Saw or flushed a total of 24 woodcock Saturday and Sunday. Knocked down three. Only saw three grouse and they all flushed wild. It was pretty special this weekend ... first birds over my new dog and the last one was a beautiful retrieve.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Saw plentiful numbers of birds mid-state on a timed hunt Sunday while prospecting new grounds. Looking forward to a nice season!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fix_F16 said:


> Hunted Iosco county. Saw or flushed a total of 24 woodcock Saturday and Sunday. Knocked down three. Only saw three grouse and they all flushed wild. It was pretty special this weekend ... first birds over my new dog and the last one was a beautiful retrieve.


Nice looking pup!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I am going Saturday, to my honey hole. Seen alot this summer just stopping buy the stop here and there. Hopefully I can get some!


----------

